# "Rescues"



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

In the wake of the Steven Rowlands debacle, here's a topic that I think may be worth discussing.

I've recently received a few messages from another forum user asking me to source free animals for her as she has a "charity" which has a load of "lonely" exotics in dire need of company. This "charity" refuses to pay for animals, and so she wondered if I had any freebies to give her, or if I could point her in the direction of anyone that could. I should add that she hasn't proffered the name of this mysterious charity, nor has she directed me to any kind of website to give her plea any credibility.

So, I'm wondering how many she has contacted? 
Whether she's had any success? 
And what other people think of these "rescues" popping up everywhere? 
_Do any of them have any success?_ 
Do people just say "of yes, I have a spare raccoon that you can have for free"?

Discuss


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh, and when I refused to give her my telephone number after her initial message (which was basically just "give me your number, I need to talk to you about something"), she became very snotty and prickly in her response…….and then decided to try turning on the charm for free animals!


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/616586-reptile-rescues-charity.html

Followed by ;-

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/824108-credible-rescues-forum-flamers.html

Since writing those I've become involved with a group of experienced herp keepers who are currently working towards a national rescue network, it will be some time before anything is formally announced, but there are those who can foster or rehome for life competently without asking for freebies, breeding from, or selling on. Funnily enough I'm taking delivery of one of the first animals next weekend. It will stay with me for the rest of its life. So it can be done, it's just a shame the freebie hunters cause so many issues by letting everyone believe that all fosterers are only in it for freebies.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Well granted she did say that they would have a forever home, but she didn't say which species she has that are so desperately lonely and in need of company, just that she needs animals that are free. Nor has she any reason to assume that I have any available (I have no classified ads running). So I can only assume this was a blanket canvas to many people for freebies.

She has since messaged me again to reassure me that it is a charity, but has still refused to give the name of said rescue.

We see these ads on Preloved all the time, and in spite of what you say, they aren't genuine. If you want to open your home for rescues, then you don't go around asking for them, you just get them offered.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> and in spite of what you say, they aren't genuine. If you want to open your home for rescues, then you don't go around asking for them, you just get them offered.


 Where did I say an advert was genuine? I didn't refer to any specific advert did I?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Mynki said:


> Where did I say an advert was genuine? I didn't refer to any specific advert did I?


Sorry, no I scanned of your links, and it seemed to say we should be more trusting of these people, thats all. Maybe I read it wrong….I'm trying to multi-task right now


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok, so when do we know to trust one of these people? What signs should we look for, and what should we avoid? (I'mm naturally sceptical of EVERYONE!)


----------



## ChoreDodger (Feb 5, 2014)

mrcriss said:


> Ok, so when do we know to trust one of these people? What signs should we look for, and what should we avoid? (I'mm naturally sceptical of EVERYONE!)


Request a viewing of their premises, previous rescues and references? A reference from their rep vet? Request a copy of their intended care plan for any individual creature requiring a home? If handing over, create a contract of care and no re-sale? If a rescue or sanctuary had genuine intention, I would expect them to be happy to meet these requests at the very least 

(People badgering me for any animal, particularly a freebie, would make me very wary!)

Edited to add: If a sanctuary promises a home for life, I wouldn't have any qualms about inquiring as to how the sanctuary is financially supported, if not from resale. If by private funding, I'd inquire as to what limit they had set for full capacity. If answers weren't forthcoming, I would bow out of any further discussion! 

A rescue network sounds like a fantastic idea.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

So when someone is actually PMing random people saying "got any (unspecific) free animals?", does that ever work? Surely not?

I've taken in tons of rescues over the years (some at home, and many at work), but I would never think about "chugging" people to get more! Bit of a dodgy tactic.


----------



## ChoreDodger (Feb 5, 2014)

mrcriss said:


> So when someone is actually PMing random people saying "got any (unspecific) free animals?", does that ever work? Surely not?
> 
> I've taken in tons of rescues over the years (some at home, and many at work), but I would never think about "chugging" people to get more! Bit of a dodgy tactic.


All I can say is that it wouldn't work with me! Not least because genuine rescues often have more demand than they can meet and if space does happen to become available, targeting keepers via pm seems the least likely, least translucent means of advertising.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

That's what I thought


----------



## ChoreDodger (Feb 5, 2014)

However, say someone is struggling. Their life is falling apart at the seams for whatever reason, lost job, lost partner, death, who knows. Say if for that person, the upkeep of their animals had become to much and even arranging sale or re-homing seems too mammoth a task to manage ...and someone pops up with a pm, preying on just such misfortune, then this tactic might well work. Worryingly! 

On that basis, a percentage of these requests probably do result in a handover with few, if any requirements placed on the adopter. For those seekers who are disingenuous, I would imagine a thousand knock backs are worth the occasional success.

Another reason that a network is a fantastic idea - people in such a position will know where to turn.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Ahh but it was a bit different than that. Can't really explain the tone of it without posting the message, which I don't want to do, because there is another personal side to her story, which would be in poor taste to make public.

But I'm positive she wasn't targeting me for those reasons.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i've been asked for free stuff, from animals to equipment, by 'rescues' before now. strangely they go quiet when i ask for their registered charity number.

i get enough animals dumped on me without advertising for more.


----------



## ChoreDodger (Feb 5, 2014)

mrcriss said:


> Ahh but it was a bit different than that. Can't really explain the tone of it without posting the message, which I don't want to do, because there is another personal side to her story, which would be in poor taste to make public.
> 
> But I'm positive she wasn't targeting me for those reasons.


No, I understand. My 'however' was just hypothesising in response to whether these requests are ever successful . Occasionally, for all sorts of reasons they may well be!

(i.e. If it were a blanket message to a number of people).


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

ChoreDodger said:


> Request a viewing of their premises, previous rescues and references? A reference from their rep vet? Request a copy of their intended care plan for any individual creature requiring a home? If handing over, create a contract of care and no re-sale? If a rescue or sanctuary had genuine intention, I would expect them to be happy to meet these requests at the very least


 A viewing would be essential, in particular the actual accommodation the housing will reside in. That said, we may be looking to supply suitable vivs and kit for those who wish to adopt to ensure the animal won't be dumped in a 11 litre rub with a heat mat but no stat etc...

A contract specifying that the animal will not be bred from, sold on, and if the adopter can no longer care for it due to a change in circumstances that it will be returned to the rehome network is a no brainer IMHO. 






ChoreDodger said:


> Edited to add: If a sanctuary promises a home for life, I wouldn't have any qualms about inquiring as to how the sanctuary is financially supported, if not from resale. If by private funding, I'd inquire as to what limit they had set for full capacity. If answers weren't forthcoming, I would bow out of any further discussion!


 All very valid questions. 

I've been looking in the classifieds on here and elsewhere, I've noted a few people buying animals and then selling them shortly afterwards. On the flip side of the coin, I'd not have any dealings with this type of person, either rehoming an animal to them or selling them a home bred hatchling etc. Not because they can't look after it, just because they clearly have little if any respect for their pets.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I've since been informed via PM by someone with far better internet skills than I that they did a bit of snooping, and it turns out the "rescue" is linked to an animal encounter business….'nuff said!:whistling2:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> I've since been informed via PM by someone with far better internet skills than I that they did a bit of snooping, and it turns out the "rescue" is linked to an animal encounter business….'nuff said!


 Didn't you used to own, still own an animal encounter business?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Mynki said:


> Didn't you used to own, still own an animal encounter business?


Used to, until I realised there's a very ugly side to a lot of those companies, and no longer wished to be associated with it at all.

I saw that many of them were pretending to uphold the best husbandry standards for the public face of it, but were really falling far short of that behind closed doors, and that it was really only about the money instead. As such, I figured it was best to get out of it before the world comes crashing down around the whole thing (like it did recently with Rowlands).

Scrounging for free animals, as well as hoarding, are more of the darker aspects of animal encounters.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

some people start up a 'rescue' purley as an outlet to sell off animals they have finished breeding and there babies.
On another forum im on someone was saying how they want to breed but didn't know what they would do with the offspring and was told in that case they shouldn't breed. Then a few weeks later came back on saying it was ok a person running a local rescue said they would take all her babies for free so she could breed as much as she liked. The person was one of those people who started a rescue and was selling the young they bred threw it.
To me I wouldn't class that as a rescue.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

My question would be '' Why do you want free animals if you were a rescue ?. Surely you are taking up space the would be better served for potential other rescues ? ''.

Neil


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

kodakira said:


> My question would be '' Why do you want free animals if you were a rescue ?. Surely you are taking up space the would be better served for potential other rescues ? ''.
> 
> Neil


There's annoyingly only one answer to that.....because they're wanting to use them for other purposes, and they aren't getting in genuine rescues that they need for those purposes.


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

My local pets for sale FB pages are unbelievable - you get the same people offering good/forever homes to unwanted pets but also selling on adults or youngsters. 

Funnily enough if the animal is neutered they are not interested


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

kirksandallchinchillas said:


> My local pets for sale FB pages are unbelievable - you get the same people offering good/forever homes to unwanted pets but also selling on adults or youngsters.
> 
> Funnily enough if the animal is neutered they are not interested


I've had to remove myself from such groups as I find them so utterly depressing. I only go on the rescue ones now.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

IMO no legitimate rescue should be asking for animals. 

Asking for donations of equipment, food, money etc maybe. As well as letting people now that a rescue/rehoming service exists and has capacity (or not) to take animals is about as far as it should go. 

If a rescue is demanding animals then they are doing it wrong. Or not running a rescue.


----------

